# Rustic Cedar Table



## redhookrob (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Everyone

I just joined the forum. I'd love some feedback on this table. I had a short cedar board so I decided to make a small table out of it. Here's what it turned into. It's nothing too special but it has a nice rustic look. I'm pretty new to woodworking and I'm considering selling it, so what do you guys think it's worth?

Dimensions are approx 54" long by 8" wide by 21" tall.



















Thanks!
-Rob


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Im not sure it value but it looks pretty cool to me and doesn't look like a newbie project. If I were going to sell it, I would just figure how much you have in it and what it's worth to you. How much would you pay for it. I really like the joinery method you used, I don't think I've seen anyone else on this site use that type of joinery.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice looking table. I would think you could bet between $150.00 and $200.00. The biggest trick is finding someone to buy it.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I like the overall effect, but for that type of joinery I think a natural hemp rope or twine would look nicer than the coloured twine. The combination of finished cedar and natural limbs is great. As to value I wouldn't have a clue. It is a matter of finding the right buyer.

Gerry


----------



## redhookrob (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks guys!



Gerry KIERNAN said:


> I like the overall effect, but for that type of joinery I think a natural hemp rope or twine would look nicer than the coloured twine. The combination of finished cedar and natural limbs is great. As to value I wouldn't have a clue. It is a matter of finding the right buyer.
> 
> Gerry


yea I tried a hemp rope at first, but it didn't work too well. The parachute cord worked much better because its elastic and tightens on itself.


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*parachute cord...vs hemp*

your table looks nice...i like it.....BUT, for MY taste, i would use the hemp cord OVER the parachute cord...use some contact cement glue and wrap it over it.....this is just my taste...not being critical! keep on woodworking! (Some day i bet i'll be making similar projects as this is the style my son and d-i-l like). Juniper lamp guy does similar stuff...he may have some suggestions for you too .


----------



## redhookrob (Mar 31, 2009)

creative novice said:


> your table looks nice...i like it.....BUT, for MY taste, i would use the hemp cord OVER the parachute cord...use some contact cement glue and wrap it over it.....this is just my taste...not being critical! keep on woodworking! (Some day i bet i'll be making similar projects as this is the style my son and d-i-l like). Juniper lamp guy does similar stuff...he may have some suggestions for you too .


thanks...yea I prefer the hemp over the parachute cord, but in this case the hemp just didnt work.

I made a similar table for my mom. I glued the legs on and then used hemp to attach the glass top to the table.


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*mom's table*

i like that too! you are doing nice projects! bet mom is happy too!


----------



## redhookrob (Mar 31, 2009)

yea i love that table...I'm working on another table similar to that one, but without the glass top. i'll be sure to post pics


----------

